# Happy and Healthy



## hikerchick (Sep 12, 2004)

I have been MIA for awhile around here. Lots of catching up to do.     Ready to start keeping a journal again. I've been keeping a written one at home but it doesn't seem too work when I am the only one that reads it.   Feel free to kick me in the butt at any time.  

If you don't remember me, I'm a 34 year old part-time student (working on Masters degree) and full time Mom. Happily married with a 2 year old little sweetie. 

I've been eating well, have been off sugar for a month and plan on staying with this course. It's the only way I can get my abs to come out, which they are not yet, but are on the way!   

Workouts are consistent: I hit everything once a week, heavy (for me   ) and then do other stuff: yoga, pilates, physical therapy type stuff for my back.  I try to avoid doing cardio in the gym as I find it very BORING mostly, but I do a ton of hiking, biking and rollerblading outside. Although, as I am in the Pacific NW this will probably be changing soon and I will have to jump on the stairmaster again.

My goals are to be happy and healthy. As many of you who know me are aware, I have past binging issues that I still struggle with, but am much stronger in the struggle. So, you'll probably see that on some days my diet is not that of a fitness competitor - not "perfect" but I am a work in progress and am looking forward to your support and getting to know all the new peeps.    I will post stats tomorrow and try and start food/workouts tonight.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 12, 2004)

*Sunday*

Workouts:
shoulders
biceps
triceps

yoga - this is usually only 15 minutes, depending on how early I wake up, never early enough   
pilates 

30 minute walk to the dog park with jogging stroller (25 pound weight to push around    )

Don't really remember meals today. Nothing too horrible, except I did have some chex mix. Had some then through out the rest of the bag. Very salty - now I need tons of water. I also had two    protein bars which I tend to stay away from, but a friend at the gym gave me some samples he had. They were yummy.   

I'm off to bed, I'll have a protein shake before I go like a good girl.


----------



## dalila (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi hikerchck , good luck with those goals! You seem very motivated so it shouldn't be a difficult road ahead.

Just a note ( and a questions really) how long have you been doing yoga? I am asking because if you are not a veteran at it, AND you have bad back ( I see you are doing physio for it), taken both in consideration I don't think it's a good idea to do yoga in the morning dear, unless you are very flexible and have been doing yoga for long...

Just be careful ok.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

Good to have you back Hiker  I've missed you!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Good to have you back Hiker  I've missed you!!


Im with Jenny on this one! Missed you!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Chica 

Gonna stay awhile?


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 13, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Just a note ( and a questions really) how long have you been doing yoga? I am asking because if you are not a veteran at it, AND you have bad back ( I see you are doing physio for it), taken both in consideration I don't think it's a good idea to do yoga in the morning dear, unless you are very flexible and have been doing yoga for long...
> 
> Just be careful ok.



Hi dalila!    and thanks for stopping in! To answer your question: I haven't been doing yoga very long, maybe a month. I hadn't heard/read anything about not doing it in the morning but of course it makes sense. I do a dvd that is very specific to my back issues. I have an appointment with my physical therapist this morning so I think this is something worth asking her about. Thanks for your support and interest!   


Jenny and Jill - I have missed you girls too. One of my main reasons for always coming back is the support I get and need from you great ladies. 


Hi Jodi!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 13, 2004)

*Monday*

Goals for the day:
130 ounces water
2 cups veggies

Workouts:

Yoga 

Am not going to the gym this morning, as I have a pt appointment. Will do a bunch of stuff later though (pushups, core work).

100 pushups
5 one minute planks
100 crunches on ball

Food:

Meal 1
1 cup ground superlean turkey
2 T. red sauce (on turkey)
10 red grapes
1/2 cup Fiber One
1/4 cup low carb milk

Meal 2
super muscle smoothie (I had 2/3 of this, split with my daughter): 2/3 cup yogurt, 1 cup low carb milk, 1/2 T. honey, 3/4 cup frozen blueberries, 2 scoops vanilla whey
1/3 cup mixed nuts and seeds

Meal 3
teriyaki chicken and rice bowl with veggies - ate all the chicken,  only about 1/2 the rice and 1/2 the veggies - they were  
1/3 cup mixed nuts and seeds

Meal 4
protein bar

Meal 5
1 cup noodles
1/2 cup yogurt

I usually avoid carbs this late but am having some major pms cravings for salt and the only salty thing in the house was ramen noodles. I don't think I've had them since college but my hubby still likes them.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 13, 2004)

Okay, want to set out some long and short term goals to keep myself focused.

1.  My long long long term goal is to look kick-ass when I'm 40, which is 6 long years away.

2.  Have the body of a fitness model. My body mentor is Kary Odiatu, who is my age and height. We also have a similar bodytype, although she is more of a mesomorph, I believe. I don't want to look just like her (well, okay, who am I kidding) as I am very happy with my own body and it's taken too damn long for me to get here to give that up!  I just want to be the very best that I can be. The fittest, healthiest, strongest that I can be is all that I ask. It's unrealistic and depressing to be comparing my body to that of a fitness competitor with a completely different bodytype so I try to stay focused on my own progress with no comparisons to anyone else. I do look to fitness athletes for inspiration though. If they can do it, there's no good reason why I can't (laziness doesn't count as a good reason    ).

3.  Continue to add muscle to my frame while remaining fairly lean.


4.  I'm at about 18% bodyfat right now, will get to and maintain 16%.

5.  My main goal on a daily basis is to continue to rehab my back, hips and neck (basically entire spine) to make it stronger every day and not place it at risk. You will see me doing lots of core work on most days. 

I follow a food plan that was set up by the wonderfully amazing Jodi. It has been tweaked a bit here and there and the most important thing I have learned about it is this: it works best when I follow it.  

Okay, enough     Off the comp to go to p.t.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm glad you still like that plan


----------



## dalila (Sep 13, 2004)

5 minute planks?!?!? hats off hikerchick!! 

yeah I just thought you may wanna check with someone about bad back-stiff body in the morning- doing yoga after waking up combo ( then again I don't know if you just do the individual strenght poses like planks and Vs and stuff, or do you do full asanas?) In my opinion if you are just doing the former then you are fine, but if you are into full asanas, I think you'd be better off with some warm up first because of your back.  I was doing yoga for 3 years, had to stop for 2 months ( bad back) and am going back to it in November .


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm glad you still like that plan


Yeah, I still get a lot of use from it. Like I said above, it definitely works best when I follow it.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 13, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> 5 minute planks?!?!? hats off hikerchick!!
> 
> yeah I just thought you may wanna check with someone about bad back-stiff body in the morning- doing yoga after waking up combo ( then again I don't know if you just do the individual strenght poses like planks and Vs and stuff, or do you do full asanas?) In my opinion if you are just doing the former then you are fine, but if you are into full asanas, I think you'd be better off with some warm up first because of your back.  I was doing yoga for 3 years, had to stop for 2 months ( bad back) and am going back to it in November .



no no! one minute planks 5 times. I wish 5 minute planks!!    

Excuse my yoga ignorance    but what is an asana? Is that like a sun salutation for example? I just started doing it so am not familiar with all the lingo. I love it so far. The dvd I do is seperate poses, with a little transition in between. Why did you have to stop for your back?


----------



## dalila (Sep 13, 2004)

hey hikerchick, no worries about the lingo I don't know it either LOL, my teacher is japanese and she never taught us a proper lingo  ( so I call it plank as well, instead of its real name . Asana simply means "a position' but they are usually done ina sequence exactly like sun salutations and it's modified versions where strength and deep stretching positions ( asanas) are done in a flow.... I love Ashtanga ( power yoga) it's great, but had to stop for a while coz I gave myself a slipped disk doign ( incorrectly!!) bent over rows!

Since you seem strong try this variation of the plank pose: Four Limned Staff Pose.


----------



## jstar (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Hiker
Sorry it took me so long to come in your journal and say hi. I don't get much time on IM these days. Stupid spyware at work 

Your goals are right on! I am certain you will reach them..you have a solid plan in place! 

Oh Kary Odiauto (sp?) I love her. Do you mean she is your mentor as in you are being coached by her or she is just someone you look up to? 

Good luck with all your goals. Your meals look great too


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry about your back Dalila, I know how hard that is. That pose looks pretty tough! I think I'll have to stick to basic planks for now. The angle of pressure in that pose will probably dislocate my ribs (which is one of the reasons why I am going to phys ther every week lately).  Have you done hot yoga? There is a class near me that I've been wanting to try but am a little scared for my back so I'm going to hold off. Looks fun though, in a torturous sort of way!   

Hey Jstar!! How are you girl? I need to check out your new journal. 
Kari Odiatu is just an inspiration from afar for me. Not sure where she's located but I would love to train with her. She has an article in the latest Oxygen that is very inspiring. She's pregnant now. Thanks for your support!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 14, 2004)

*Tuesday*

Workouts:
*
30 minute bike ride* with my daughter in the bike seat. She loooooves going for bike rides. We were out for about 30 minutes then she started singing a song about crackers and milk so we had to head home for some.   

Will do core stuff later 


Food:

Meal 1
4 whites, 1/2 yolk
2/3 cup Fiber One, 1/2 cup low carb milk
25 g whey w/ glutamine

Meal 2
bowl of shredded wheat w/low carb milk
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 T. natty pb

Meal 3
1 cup rice
chicken breast
3 fish caps

Meal 4
40g whey
2 slices peanut butter toast

Okay, definitely not enough food today and STILL NO VEGGIES! I am going on vacation tomorrow for the rest of the week so won't post until Friday night or Sat. 

Will continue to eat well though, no sugar!


----------



## dalila (Sep 14, 2004)

Have a great holiday hikerchick! Your daughter sounds so cute!  How old is she? 

As for the hot yoga ( I think the name is Bikram Ypga, but am not sure)... girl, I live in a humid, tropical country ( Malaysia) and would die if I had to do anythign without a proper airconditioning, let alone work out in a steaming hot room!!   I'll gladly let you try it first and let me know how if you liked it! 

The advanced pose above shouldn't affect your ribs if you have strong abs and arms/shoulders. All the pressure is there really... but if you are not comfortable try it at some later point.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 14, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Have a great holiday hikerchick! Your daughter sounds so cute!  How old is she?
> 
> As for the hot yoga ( I think the name is Bikram Ypga, but am not sure)... girl, I live in a humid, tropical country ( Malaysia) and would die if I had to do anythign without a proper airconditioning, let alone work out in a steaming hot room!!   I'll gladly let you try it first and let me know how if you liked it!
> 
> The advanced pose above shouldn't affect your ribs if you have strong abs and arms/shoulders. All the pressure is there really... but if you are not comfortable try it at some later point.



Thanks Dalila!   My daughter IS adorable, she is the best thing I have ever done. She'll be 2 next month so she's a crazy toddler. I need no encouragement to brag about her, believe me. You'd be begging me to shut up, enough already!   

I didn't know you were in Malaysia. No wonder you don't want to do hot yoga. I bet you are looking forward to being able to do it again. How's your back been lately and what are you doing for treatment? 

Do you go to yoga classes only, or do any videos? Other than the back specific one I have been doing, I really haven't found any I like. My gym only has one class a week, and I don't love the instructor. Yoga is not huge here, unless you go into the city (Portland). Have a great week!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 14, 2004)

Okay, now that I've started this journal I'm ready for a break! 
just kidding, the family and I are going to the coast for the rest of the week. I will be staying on track as far as eating is concerned. Probably will just walk and hike a lot for exercise. Maybe some other types of exercise...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2004)

Just wanted to say


----------



## dalila (Sep 15, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Maybe some other types of exercise...



Will you post those exercises in the journal too?  LOL 

Please keep braging about your daughter as much as you like. Cute stories about adorable kids can only relax me. My nephew is 3.5 and always brings a smile to my face. Recently, he saw a big scar on my leg from my biking days, and with eyes "this big" asked me what was that thing on my leg...so I said it was a scar from a motor bike accident...then he ran as fast as he coldl to his father and said, " Papa, aunty Dal has the biggest SACRF on her leg!!"  

Yoga - I do both classes and videos, there are some good ones by Kathy Smith and Rodney someone ( sorry can't remember his full name).  My gym had 3 different yoga teachers that teach on 3 different days in a week. But then again this is asia, things like yoga are easiy available and very cheap.

My back is getting much better thanks , I had both a slipped disk and a sprained ( for a lack of better word)  erector muscle. I did some physio for the muslce ( with electricity pulses to relax it) and that worked well. For the disk, it was resting for 2 weeks, then another 3 weeks only swimming, then gym but without cardio, and no spine-compressing exercises (squat, deads, no weights above the shuolders..)...

I do a lot of exercises for the lower back that my doc recommended like McKenzy push ups ( something like the cobra pose), spinal stretches to the sides, laying on the floor with my leggs at 90 degree on a chair, back extensions, camel and cat stretches etc... If you need any just let me know.

What's wrogn with your back by the way? And wassup with your ribs?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Workouts:
> *
> 30 minute bike ride* with my daughter in the bike seat. She loooooves going for bike rides. We were out for about 30 minutes then she started singing a song about crackers and milk so we had to head home for some.



That's so cute  Your daughter is adorable


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say


Hi Butterfly! 
Welcome back. Can't wait to hear all about the new little princess in your life!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> What's wrogn with your back by the way? And wassup with your ribs?



Dalila ( love your name by the way, Lila was on our list of names for a girl when I was preggo)

My lumbar and thoracic spine twist a bit, in opposite directions. It never bothered me when I was younger but when I started snowboarding (and falling) I started having ribs dislocate. My SI joint goes out a lot too. A lot of it has to do with carrying my daughter around so there's not much I can do about it. Just wait until she gets older. I go to physical therapy about once a week lately and do a lot of stuff at home to help it. When I was a teenagerThey wanted to fuse my spine and put a rod in it. I declined and would probably have lost a lot of mobility. My back isn't perfect and it never will be. I've come to accept it how it is though, and improve it the best that I can through physical therapy, yoga and working out and eating right. It's a great motivator to stay fit because I'm so scared of it getting worse. Anyway, thanks for asking.   

That is hilarious about your nephew. Kids say the cutest things.

I'm glad your back is getting better. It sucks to have issues like that, but I guess everyone has something and I always try to look at the bright side, it could always be a lot worse. Having to go through what I've gone through with my back has made me much stronger mentally and physically. 

Do you mean Rodney Yee? He has a back yoga video I have been thinking about getting. Do you have it?


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 17, 2004)

*Friday*

Okay, I'm not even going to post what I've been eating the last couple days.  It was a sweet break though, and left me all the more dedicated to getting back on track. 

We had a great time at the coast. Went to the aquarium, walks along the beach, playing in the sand with my daughter. We saw a ton of sea lions playing in the ocean as we were walking along the pier. Definitely had some much needed great family time.   

Whenever I am away from home for more than a day it helps me to refocus on my goals. I start back on my plan tomorrow and will not veer. I need to rethink how I've been handling or not handling my diet. It's not working right now. What I will do is stick to my eating plan for 30 days and then tweak it from there. The only cheats I will have will be scheduled, and will consist of going out to dinner. I have shown myself that if I try to have something at home it turns into a binge, and that's just not working for me right now. So we'll see how this goes. Tomorrow will be Day one of my eating plan, which will also be Day one of being off sugar again. My cheat meal won't include sugar, it will be more of a special meal that I wouldn't normally have, or maybe french fries


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2004)

*Saturday*

Food plan for today:

Meal 1
30g whey w/glutamine
1 cup oatmeal w/apple and 2 T. walnuts

Meal 2
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1/2 cup Fiber one w/ 1/4 cup low carb milk
1 kiwi

Meal 3
chicken rice bowl
1 cup broccoli
1 apple

Meal 4
can of tuna mixed w/mustard
1 cup broccoli

Meal 5
40 g whey
2 cups broccoli or green beans, if I'm sick of broccoli by this point   

Exercise:

Yoga
100 pushups


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2004)

Am signing my daughter up for gymnastics classes today. I get a little freaked out by parents who sign their kids up for everything under the sun but I like to sign Riley up for one activity at a time. She loves what we've done so far:swimming, gymboree, play group, music group. I think she'll really love gymnastics. She's quite active. Her favorite thing to do is jump.  I'd say she jumps about half the time and runs the other half. Now she jumps around and says "boing boing". I think her Daddy taught her that. I got her a rabbit suit for Halloween from Old Navy. She'll be jumping around looking like a little bunny.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Am signing my daughter up for gymnastics classes today. I get a little freaked out by parents who sign their kids up for everything under the sun but I like to sign Riley up for one activity at a time. She loves what we've done so far:swimming, gymboree, play group, music group. I think she'll really love gymnastics. She's quite active. Her favorite thing to do is jump.  I'd say she jumps about half the time and runs the other half. Now she jumps around and says "boing boing". I think her Daddy taught her that. I got her a rabbit suit for Halloween from Old Navy. She'll be jumping around looking like a little bunny.



I love your little girl  That is adorable!!  My mom signed my up for gymnastics when I was 4 and I loved it! I kept doing it until I was 14 and I think it did a lot for my physical development. I'm very flexible still and I think gymnastics have a lot to do with that. I think she'll love it and it'll be really good for her


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2004)

Yes, Im with Jenny. Your little girl sounds like such a cutie pie!   I cant wait to have one of my own!!!  Whenever i see cute little babies, Im like I waaaaaaaannnnnnt one!

You should post some new pics of her. How old is she now?

Meals looking great! I eat soooo much broccoli too! Keep up the hard work!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2004)

awwww thanks sweeties! 

Riley turns two next month. Here's some pics from our trip to the coast and aquarium a couple days ago.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2004)

and a couple more that are cute:


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2004)

Okay, I am in such a super motivated mood! I am ready for the challenge of transforming myself!

I don't like all those makeover shows, I think it's a little scary when people get all that plastic surgery. But there's a makeover show on Discovery Health that changes people in a healthy way through fitness and super nutrition. I am going to look at myself as The Extreme Makeover for this show. Doing it all naturally through exercise and nutrition.

Goals:
1. add muscle all over
2. maintain a healthy 16% bodyfat
3. be brave enough to have my abs in my avatar!!! 

What has happened in the past is I get too complacent. I'm not out of shape or overweight now, so I really need to kick myself in the butt to reach that next level of super-fitness. I get so motivated by the people on here and at fitness sights. I love it! I love everything about this lifestyle. How good it makes me feel mentally, physically and spiritually. LOVE IT!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2004)

yeaaah shelley!!   I know you can do this 

Love the new pics, she is so cute!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 18, 2004)

Cute daughter! You sound like you are doing very well hiker, welcome back and try to stay this time


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks Jenny and Greeky, and yes I plan on staying this time


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 19, 2004)

*Sunday*

Exercise:
Did Race For the Cure this Morning with a girlfriend - raised $250  and ran for a great cause! This is our second year doing it together. I was 8 months pregnant the first year   

100 calf raises on steps (I'm not going to the gym today so am going to do a bunch of stuff at home)



Food:
Meal 1 (at the RFTC expo, hadn't had any breakfast, I woke up just as my friend was at my house to pick me up)
banana
1/2 a bagel
small can of 100% cranberry juice
1/2 of a "Nouriche" yogurt food drink   

Meal 2 - post race
low carb bar
30g whey
10 almonds

Meal 3
low carb spinach quiche
apple
1 slice of sprouted bread
1 T. Power peanut butter
strawberries

Meal 4
30g whey myoplex lite shake
1 cup broccoli

Meal 5
low carb spinach quiche (fulfills my protein and veggies, all I was going to have for this meal anyway)


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 20, 2004)

*Monday*

Exercise:

yoga
5 one minute planks
100 ball crunches
chest and back


Meal 1
30g whey w/glutamine
1/2 cup Fiber one w/ lc milk

Meal 2
Myoplex lite protein shake
1 1/2 slices sprouted bread
1/4 cup strawberries
2 T. power butter

Meal 3
apple
3 T. sunflower seeds
spinach low carb quiche

Meal 4
2 T. sunflower seeds
chicken breast

Meal 5
chicken breast
2 sf pops

Carbs were too low today, should have had more carbs in meal 3 and more veggies in 4 and 5. tomorrow is another day


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2004)

You have great motivation in that beautiful daughter of your's and you seem totally ready to acomplish your goals.  Good luck Hikerchick *Rob Schnider's voice from the Adam Sandler movies* "You can doo iiiiiiiiiitt".  We would all love to see those abs in your avi too ... it is sooooo sexy!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 20, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You have great motivation in that beautiful daughter of your's and you seem totally ready to acomplish your goals.  Good luck Hikerchick *Rob Schnider's voice from the Adam Sandler movies* "You can doo iiiiiiiiiitt".  We would all love to see those abs in your avi too ... it is sooooo sexy!


Thanks Bonecrusher! I love Adam Sandler. He grew up about 40 minutes from me. I WILL get those abs!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 20, 2004)

Huge milestone today: went grocery shopping and did not buy any "treats"!!  I ate before I went which helped. I even passed up my favorite low carb ice cream. I'll save it until I really need a treat. I did buy my sf pops though, but those are only about 45 calories for one.


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

I was addicted to sf popsicles alllllllllllll summer. Some days I ate like 10! Mine were only like 15 cals each. I havent bought them in a long time cause its cold here now, no need for em!

Meals looking great. Once again your daughter is a real doll. I want one.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I was addicted to sf popsicles alllllllllllll summer. Some days I ate like 10! Mine were only like 15 cals each. I havent bought them in a long time cause its cold here now, no need for em!
> 
> Meals looking great. Once again your daughter is a real doll. I want one.



You want one!?  Are you guys seriously trying? That's awesome! 
  They are sooo much fun, I can't even begin to tell you.

I was addicted to the sf pops this summer too. Now, days can go by and I don't even think about them, but if I want something sweet it's either that or my protein pudding. I also am in love with sugar free hot chocolate. That was my winter treat last year and will probably be this year too.


----------



## dalila (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi hikerchick, your daughter is such a doll! So adorable!! And the doggie is too! I so wish I could keep one, I mean a dog , but I dont think it's fair on  the animal since we live in an apartment! Everything looks very good so far, keep it up!! !! I read your post about you having multiple problems with the spine, and it's really great that you are so motivated, I know how difficult at times it gets, and how one can sink into self-pity, and say, heck I can't do so many things so why should I do anything!! You are doing a great job!! !


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 21, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi hikerchick, your daughter is such a doll! So adorable!! And the doggie is too! I so wish I could keep one, I mean a dog , but I dont think it's fair on  the animal since we live in an apartment! Everything looks very good so far, keep it up!! !! I read your post about you having multiple problems with the spine, and it's really great that you are so motivated, I know how difficult at times it gets, and how one can sink into self-pity, and say, heck I can't do so many things so why should I do anything!! You are doing a great job!! !



Thanks, about my daughter. She's a sweetie. My dog is my first child.    She's pretty loved too.   

Thank you for the comments about my back. It sounds like you do understand. That is exactly what I go through, every once in awhile feeling sorry for myself about the things I have had to give up (running, snowboarding), and the pain I experience. Most of the time though, I am very positive about it and just very grateful that I have what I do: the abillity to workout, feel good  and better myself. I have way too much to be thankful for to have a pity party for longer than an hour or so! Wonderful family and friends. Thank you so much for listening and being supportive - I REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 21, 2004)

*Tuesday*

Exercise:
yoga
1 hr power walk

Meal 1
2/3 cup Fiber one w/lc milk
30g whey w/glutamine
banana
3 fish caps

Meal 2
1 1/2 chicken breast
1/2 banana 

Meal 3
protein shake made with: 25g whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup lowfat yogurt, 1 T. almond butter, 1 T. sfff vanilla pudding
sf hot cocoa

Meal 4
another shake just like in meal 3 above
2 T. sunflower seeds - help I'm addicted to these!

Meal 5
my scheduled "treat" (don't use the work "cheat" anymore, I don't need to cheat, but I do deserve a treat    )
turkey wrap from Red Robin with their delicious french fries and 1/4 of a cantaloupe OH YEAH BABY!   That is my favorite meal in the world. The good thing is, it's no sugar so won't start my cravings going again. I think I'm on day 5 of no sugar. It's no problem now. The only reason why I had it last week was because it was our last trip to the beach this summer and I wanted to celebrate with ice cream.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 21, 2004)

I didn't do much today. Needed to just relax.  I wanted to do legs at the gym but my legs felt super tired   this morning. I took my dog and Riley on a powerwalk and was exhausted when I got home, so am listening to my body and kind of taking it easy today. I'll do some more pt for my back when I get off the comp. I need to take updated pics for my comparison shots although I feel like I have only been on the ball 100% since I started this journal and I think that was only a week ago, so maybe I'll wait. They may motivate me to work harder though.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 22, 2004)

*Wednesday*

They messed up on my treat meal last night!   I still enjoyed the french fries though.    Then when I came home I ate a bunch of sunflower seeds and a banana   . Way too much fat in all those sunflower seeds. Plus I didn't check the label and they're salted so I'm super bloated today from all the salt.    Definitely have to catch up on my water intake today. We'll take care of that bloat in no time!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 22, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Exercise:

nothing yet    but talk to me later today

Meals:
1: protein/yogurt/lc milk/blueberries/1 T. sfff pudding mix/power butter shake
2:  myoplex lite whey shake, banana, sprouted bread with all fruit spread and natty pb, 2 carrots
3:  spinach protein lowcarb quiche
4:  1 cup soybean pasta (23g protein/11g carbs/11g fiber/2.5g fat, 1/4 cup all natural spaghetti sauce,    1 cup Healthy Pop kettle corn   
5:


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 22, 2004)

Busy day today. Taking the cowgirl to the zoo today with one of my friends who has a little boy Riley's age. Always a good time.  Her favorites are the "elphine"  and the "tigah - roar" she has a little bit of mom's boston accent   

need to get a bunch of stuff together for Goodwill this week. My goal is to get rid of all the clutter in our house. I think it's a lifelong process. 

I also need to get a bunch of cleaning done: garage, backyard, office, both bathrooms - floors too. And paint the living room. I want to get all this done before classes start next week. My life is so exciting!


----------



## dalila (Sep 22, 2004)

hey girl, how are you doing? How was the zoo? Riley is so cute the way she pronounces "elphine" -  I suppose that's an elephant? LOL My nephew calls it "ephalam" and refuses to learn to say it properly altho he is 4 now! he he more to embarrass him about when grows up  and starts bringing girlfriends home! He he I can just see it!

You work from home? What do you do? 

And you powerwalk a lot, that's great! Do you have nice area/park near you where you go for walks? 

As for the sunflower seeds, sigh, I don't knwo what to tell you hahahah, I went thru a pumpkin seeds addiction recently, and what you have to do is just give them ALL away and stop buying them. They are such sneaky little things aren't they?! So small and innocent but when they jump you , you're done!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 23, 2004)

I love reading about your adorable little daughter  do you want more kids later on or are you happy with just one? 
This weekend I found out that Justin's brother and his wife are expecting their second child!! Made me so excited   I love little kids! 

Meals and workouts looks great


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 23, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey girl, how are you doing? How was the zoo? Riley is so cute the way she pronounces "elphine" -  I suppose that's an elephant? LOL My nephew calls it "ephalam" and refuses to learn to say it properly altho he is 4 now! he he more to embarrass him about when grows up  and starts bringing girlfriends home! He he I can just see it!
> 
> You work from home? What do you do?
> 
> ...



Hi girl!
I'm good. The zoo was fun! That's so cute about your nephew. Save all that stuff up to blackmail him later.   

I don't work from home. I'm an at-home MOm and a part time student. Lucky enough to be able to do that and not have to work. Love my job right now!    What do you do?

I know, I will have to give up on the sunflower seeds! I have a bunch of unsalted that I still have left but I'm okay with those.

I do powerwalk a lot. My dog forces me to.    We have a lot of nice parks near our house. Also, I go hiking a lot, mostly at an arboretum near here, which is near the zoo,  and the Columbia Gorge. The Columbia Gorge is a gorge that seperates Washington and Oregon with mountains on both sides. It is my favorite place to hike! It's beautiful. I've done a lot of hikes there and I still haven't even done a quarter of all of them.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 23, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> do you want more kids later on or are you happy with just one?
> This weekend I found out that Justin's brother and his wife are expecting their second child!! Made me so excited   I love little kids!
> 
> Meals and workouts looks great



That is the question of the day around here! I have six  friends that are pregnant right now, 5 with their second babies. I was thinking last week that I should get pregnant again, but I think I was just seeing everyone around me pregnant. I am really happy with one. That may be it for us. I go back and forth though. Dustin is leaving it up to me. He says that he'd be happy with two but he's happy with one also. So it's up to me. For now I"m going to focus on getting accepted into my program at school. 

Is Justin's brother near you? Kids are so much fun! I never realized that before I had one


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 23, 2004)

*Thursday*

I didn't get a fifth meal in yesterday.   I am starting to see positive changes in my physique again. Yay! I need to do measurements, I'll do that tonight and either post tonight or tomorrow.


Exercise:
yoga
shoulders
biceps
100 pushups
core stuff

Meals:
1: 30g whey w/glutamine, banana, 2/3 cup fiber one with lc milk
2:  2 slices sprouted, lc bread, 1 T. natty pb, 1 T. all fruit spread
3:  1 1/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 1 apple
4:  protein pudding with pumpkin   
5:  2 sf pops, whole wheat pumpkin cookies made with splenda

I didn't eat enough today. Wasn't hungry at all. Kind of sick of food at the moment. My honey went fishing today though and bought home a 20 pound salmon - I am super excited about that! I loooooove salmon!


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

Red robin is yummy! Everytime we go there-which is not often I get the same thing. A chix breast buger, that has guacamole and bacon it.

Oh about the babies-yes i want one, Im just not sure 'when'. 

BTW your diet has been great lately, keep it up and YOU WILL have those abbies!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> BTW your diet has been great lately, keep it up and YOU WILL have those abbies!



When? When? WHEN!!!???     Today, class, we're working on patience.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 24, 2004)

*Thursday*

Exercise:
yoga
legs

Meals:
1 - 2/3 cup fiber one w/lc milk, banana
2 - 30g whey, pumpkin whole wheat "cookies" 
3 - 2 bites of Dustin's orange chicken   , 2 slices sprouted bread, 1 T. fruit spread, 1 T. natty pb, 30g whey, banana


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 25, 2004)

*Saturday*

Am so tired today! One of my friends won free tickets to a country western concert and I went with her  . Needless to say, my willingness to try new things did not pay off this time.   

Still took the kiddo for a long power walk to the park this morning. Am shopping for her birthday today. Although it's not til next month, I may be a bit indulgent    but she's only two and she's my baby! Anyway, I'm getting her art supplies and a tricycle. Nothing too crazy but stuff every kid needs. She loves to color and paint so I'm getting her more of that stuff.

Exercise:

Yoga
1 hour powerwalk

Food:
1 - 30g whey, 1/2 banana
2 - 30g whey, 2/3 cup fiber one w/lc milk, apple


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 27, 2004)

*Monday*

Ended up going out to dinner for our anniversary SAturday night, I got food poisoning.    Not fun.    for two hours Saturday night.

Much better today though!

Exercise:
yoga
5 one minute planks
core stuff

Meals:
1 - 30g whey w/glutamine, 2/3 cup Fiber one w/lc milk
2 - apple, blueberries, 30g whey, 1/2 cp lowfat yogurt, 1/2 cup milk
3 - salmon, 1 ounce cheese, 3 akmak (whole wheat) crackers
4 - 1 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 2 cups broccoli, 3 fish caps
5 - 30g whey, 2 cups broccoli, 3 fish caps


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry you got food posioning!!  Glad you're feeling better 
Meals today look really good


----------



## dalila (Sep 27, 2004)

hey hikerchick! So Riley's b'day is coming up huh? Lucky little girl, mommy got her nice presies!  

Is your tummy feeling better? What a bummer to go out for your anniversary dinner and get food poisoning from it! Geez! You know, having lived in asia for 12 years now, I've got a stomach of steel!! hehehe I can eat anyhing and not get food poisoning . 

I do PR ( publicity) for IT companies. Boring stuff  but pays the bills so I keep on doing it. I am thinking of getting my masters so that I can teach at some point and have flexible hours....


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Jenny, I feel much better now.   

Thanks Delila, yeah, it was  a bummer. We still had fun at the time though. You are lucky about the stomach thing. I eat anything out of the ordinary and I am feeling horrible for 24 hours. It keeps me from eating too much crap, I guess.   Your job sounds interesting! That is what I'm doing now, going back to school to get a more flexible job so that I can work around Riley's school schedule once she's there.

Well, I got up early for yoga and to study - I guess I better get to it!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 28, 2004)

*Tuesday*

Exercise:
yoga
chest
back
1 hour power walk

Meals
1 - 30g whey w/ glutamine
2 - 5 whites, 1 yolk, 1 cup oatmeal, 1 apple
3 - 1 1/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 2/3 cup fiber one w/lc milk
snack - vitamin c chewies (I stole them from my daughter    )
4 - 25g whey, 1/2 cup lowfat yogurt, 1/2 cup strawberries, 4 pumpkin whole wheat cookies
5 - chicken breast, 1 cup green beans


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 29, 2004)

*Wednesday*

I am getting my hair cut this afternoon  so won't have time to hit the gym then. I have class this morning, we're studying nervous tissue (pre and post synaptic responses, neurotransmitters, ligand-and-others gated channels). This class requires a ton of studying on my part, as all the chemistry doesn't come easy to me. I really like it though, I just need to work at it more. This is why I got a B.A. in Psychology! No science there  

Exercise:
Yoga

Meals
1 - 30g whey w/glutamine, 2/3 cup fiber one w/lc milk
2 - turkey breast wrap with avocado and cheese, 5 french fries , 1/4 cantaloupe  This is my favorite meal!
3 - 4 pumpkin whole wheat thingies, chicken breast, 1 cup light popcorn
4 - 30g whey

Yikes! Definitely not enough food today.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 29, 2004)

hair cut!!  I need one too, I'm just scared of trying a new salon here  
Is your girl at daycare when you're in school? 
Oooh, and you should post some pics of your new hairdo!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 29, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> hair cut!!  I need one too, I'm just scared of trying a new salon here
> Is your girl at daycare when you're in school?
> Oooh, and you should post some pics of your new hairdo!



I don't like getting my hair cut! I am the most low maintenance person ever, I think. If I could shave it all of I probably would.    I have threatened my husband with this before.   

I am only taking two classes right now, well actually one but the lab counts as two, so my hubby just watches her while I'm at school. It has worked out great so far, she gets to spend some good bonding time with her Daddy. 

Did you love D.C.? Dustin and I took the train there a few years ago when we lived in CT. Had the best time. We made a vow to sleep only 6 hours a night so that we could see as much as possible in 4 days. There's so much history there, it's crazy.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't shave your hair off  I have always had long hair and have always been reeeeally scared of doing things with it 

That's a great thing that Dustin looks after your little girl  I think it's really important that the dad gets some time alone with the kid too. In Sweden every new mom gets almost a year off in maternety leave and is supposed to share it with the husband. In most cases that actually happens, which is great. The one year maternity leave is something the goverment pays for, which I think is great! I should have my babies in Sweden 

I did love DC! I've been there before, but I still loved it. So much to see. We didn't actually see all the things we probably should have, we just wanted to relax and have a nice weekend. It's only 2 hours away so we can go there any time


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 30, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Don't shave your hair off  I have always had long hair and have always been reeeeally scared of doing things with it
> 
> That's a great thing that Dustin looks after your little girl  I think it's really important that the dad gets some time alone with the kid too. In Sweden every new mom gets almost a year off in maternety leave and is supposed to share it with the husband. In most cases that actually happens, which is great. The one year maternity leave is something the goverment pays for, which I think is great! I should have my babies in Sweden
> 
> I did love DC! I've been there before, but I still loved it. So much to see. We didn't actually see all the things we probably should have, we just wanted to relax and have a nice weekend. It's only 2 hours away so we can go there any time


hee hee, I won't shave my head....yet! I'm actually very happy with my hair, she did a good job. I usually wear it up anyway.

I have heard that about Sweden! That is so great. You should definitely have your babies there. Not that we want you to leave the U.S though.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 30, 2004)

*Thursday*

Exercise:
yoga
100 pushups

Meals:
1 - 30g whey w/glutamine, 1 cup oatmeal
2 - 5 pumpkin/protein/grain thingies 
3 - chicken breast, 1 cup brown and wild rice, 
4 - 1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 25g whey, 1/2 cup brown and wild rice

Food is still way too low. This is not good at all. I am trying to gain muscle and it's not going to happen this way!


----------



## triathlon chick (Sep 30, 2004)

hey lady.....just checking this whole thing out....your doing great and as always I am amazed with your dicipline!! I will be checking in on your progress but I know this journal would be too much work for me rite now. Great site....thanks for the heads up. 

Keep up the good work and call me on Monday


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 1, 2004)

triathlon chick said:
			
		

> hey lady.....just checking this whole thing out....your doing great and as always I am amazed with your dicipline!! I will be checking in on your progress but I know this journal would be too much work for me rite now. Great site....thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Keep up the good work and call me on Monday


Hey girl! You made it 

I know, the internet is a complete time sucker for me - I must stay off it!

You keep up the good work too, you've been kicking butt lately! It will pay off for both of us, very soon I'm sure of it.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 1, 2004)

*Friday*

Exercise:
Yoga
1 hour hike in woods  Luv getting back to nature!

Meals:
1 - 30g whey w/glutamine, 2/3 cup fiber one w/lc milk, banana
2 - french bread pizza 
3 - chicken breast,


----------



## dalila (Oct 1, 2004)

so where are the pics with the new hairstyle missy??    

You know I had long hair all of my life, and was always scared to cut it more than 2 inches, then I woke up one day and thought god I am sad, a slave to the hair that will keep growing back anyways so why is it so special?!! I went out the same day and got it cut it as short is it now ( u can see both pics somewhere in my journal). I've never felt more liberated AND proud of myself!  

How do you do your 100 pushups? 100 straight, or with rest in between sets?
And why arent you eating more? Try to eat more often if you can't eat more than what you already do, I find that chewing gum inbetween meals makes me feel hungry faster and it's easier to eat more then...


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 1, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> so where are the pics with the new hairstyle missy??
> 
> You know I had long hair all of my life, and was always scared to cut it more than 2 inches, then I woke up one day and thought god I am sad, a slave to the hair that will keep growing back anyways so why is it so special?!! I went out the same day and got it cut it as short is it now ( u can see both pics somewhere in my journal). I've never felt more liberated AND proud of myself!
> 
> ...



hee hee    I took some physique pics yesterday but my hair is pulled back. I don't even know why I keep it long, I always wear it up anyway    It drives me nuts if it's in my face!   I will track down your pics in your journal. I have been deliberating cutting all mine off. Last time I got my hair cut short though, I had two friends tell me I looked like a little boy. Umm.....thanks? So, I may not do that soon. Maybe I'll put the pics in my gallery. 

I do my pushups in 10 sets of 10 with about 30 seconds rest in between. They're part of the physical therapy on my ribs. Works the intercostal muscles really well. 

I need to figure out something different for food. I def need to eat more. I have been eating pretty well for awhile and have not seen any results and it's starting to bum me out. Although, I know I'm not getting enough water either.   I think that will make a big difference. Just need to keep being consistent about my protein intake and increase the water, keep the carbs moderate. Thanks for the support, girl!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 2, 2004)

*Saturday*

Last night ended up being a cheat - with the pizza in the afternoon and lots of salty pasta at night. Am super blated this morning. No biggie though. Tons of water today and back on track.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 2, 2004)

*Saturday*

Exercise:
yoga
30 minute power walk

Meals:
1 - 30g whey w/glutamine, 1/2 banana, 3/4 cup Fiber one w/ lc milk, 3 fish caps
2 - 2 slices lc bread, 1 t. mustard, 1 oz. cheese, lots of turkey breast
3 - same as 2
4 - 30g whey, 5 pumpkin whole wheat thingies
5 - salmon that dh caught last week


I am considering not renewing my membership for the gym. Is that sacriligious around here or what?!     I don't have a ton of time to go which would be a lame excuse for not exercising, but it's not, I still workout a lot, just not at the gym. I have a lot of free weights at home, so I"m thinking I would do more if I put a program together for myself at home. I've been going there for 9 years and am just burnt out on it. I feel like I've been using the same equipment for all this time and I need to shake things up a bit. There's a new club coming closer to me and I think I"ll just wait until that opens to get into the gym scene again. I need a break! 

Workouts will still kick my butt though. I will have to push it even harder than before. This new idea is definitely motivating me. I just need to shake things up a little, get out of my rut.   I'll make my final decision by tomorrow.


----------



## angelpaws (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey hikerchick. Nice to meet you and thanks for popping into my journal. Thought i'd comment in yours and return the favor   

  I have to say that 100 pushups with 30 seconds rest in between is very impressive. I can crank out 20 straight, but then I have to rest and the next go I can only hit maybe 10. Oh well.

 Anyway I can see how going to the same gym for 9 years could wear one out. You definately need a change. I would wait until the new place opens and maybe even set up your own little space at home. You could decorate it any way that you wanted and it would be all yours! That sounds so cool.
 Anyway Ill check back again soon. Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 3, 2004)

angelpaws said:
			
		

> Hey hikerchick. Nice to meet you and thanks for popping into my journal. Thought i'd comment in yours and return the favor
> 
> I have to say that 100 pushups with 30 seconds rest in between is very impressive. I can crank out 20 straight, but then I have to rest and the next go I can only hit maybe 10. Oh well.
> 
> ...


Hi angel    Thanks for visiting!

I think I am going to workout at home from now on. It just frees up some more time that I really need for school. I get a pretty good workout from home. I was talking to my husband about it yesterday and he asked me what I would need to do it, he's so sweet!   I'm going to buy a pullup bar today, that would be great to have. I'm actually really excited about this! I'm sooooo sick of my gym! They haven't changed anything in 9 years!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 3, 2004)

*Sunday*

Lots to do today: write up my new at home workout, tons of studying for first quiz tomorrow. Look for 2 new pairs of pants at Old Navy. Take kiddo to the park so she can seesaw . Get a ton of cleaning down around the house and tidy up the front yard. Workout.Drink tons of green tea and water. Buy pullup bar.....hopefully that's it  

I was craving salty potato chips yesterday really badly. Did not give in and am so proud today!   


Exercise:
Yoga
Shoulders
Biceps
Triceps
40 minute mountain bike ride

Meals:
1 - 30g whey w/glutamine, 1/4 of a pear, 3/4 cup Fiber one w/lc milk
2 - 2 slices lc whole wheat bread, turkey breast, 1 oz. cheddar, 1 t. mustard, 2 sf pops
3 - 1 pumpkin whole wheat thingy, 2 strawberry fig newtons 
4 - chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown and wild rice, 1 cup broccoli
5 - 30g whey w/glutamine, 4 fig newtons


----------



## angelpaws (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey that's a busy day you've got there. Hope you fit it all in. 
 The pullup bar sounds like a cool idea. I think I want to buy just a straight barbell and some weight clips so that I can just keep stacking weights on as I get stronger. I already have a v-bar.
 Anyway, before you buy any brand new stuff from the store, check out the classifieds and garage sales. People are always throwing away perfectly good exercise merchandise, you know?


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 4, 2004)

angelpaws said:
			
		

> Hey that's a busy day you've got there. Hope you fit it all in.
> The pullup bar sounds like a cool idea. I think I want to buy just a straight barbell and some weight clips so that I can just keep stacking weights on as I get stronger. I already have a v-bar.
> Anyway, before you buy any brand new stuff from the store, check out the classifieds and garage sales. People are always throwing away perfectly good exercise merchandise, you know?


I did fit it all in!
How's everything going for you? I need to check up on you through your journal and make sure you're staying on track.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 4, 2004)

*MOnday*

Exercise:
yoga

Meals:
1 - 30g whey w/glutamine, 1 cup oatmeal, banana
2 - lc protein bar


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 4, 2004)

*Tuesday*

Exercise:
YOGA
100 pushups
pt stuff for shoulders

cardio: 
1 hour mountain bike ride
30 min power walk

Weights:
legs

Food:
1 - 30g whey w/glutamine, 1 cup oatmeal, pear, 3 fish caps
lots of green tea and water
2 - chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice w/1 t. parmesan cheese, 1/2 pear
antioxidant, more green tea and water
3 - tuna fish sandwich with mustard and lc bread, 1 cup broccoli, apple
water, water,water
4 - 40g whey, 1 cup broccoli, 4 fish caps
5 - 1 1/4 cups lowfat cottage cheese, 2 cups green beans


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 6, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Weights:
Legs

Cardio:
1 hour powerwalk

Extras:

Food:
ate well today, no cheats or treats    don't feel like writing everything down but all is good.  

Was feeling kind of down the last couple of days due to a couple different things happening in my life. Nothing major, just a restructuring of relationships (friendships), I guess you could call it. I went to Barnes and Noble and went on a binge of self - help books   . Feel oh so much better than if that were a binge of Ben and Jerrys!   Plus, I now have 3 new good books to look forward to reading, other than a medical textbook   and a new paper journal to record all the wonders of my life.    Also good:  I had a gift card so only ended up paying about $5.00 per book.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2004)

Those books sound really good! I love self help books!! What books did you buy? I need something fun to read after all my midterms


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

I hope you are ok with the 'friendship' situation. 

As for the books, you deserve a hand. Books are good, icecream isnt. And you made the right decisions. Instead of reading, I shop 

Andrea put a new recipe in my journal-try it, its really good. I made it already It tastes JUST LIKE pumpkin pie


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 6, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Those books sound really good! I love self help books!! What books did you buy? I need something fun to read after all my midterms


I know what you mean, I needed a break from studying all the time! I got: The Purpose Driven Life: What on Earth am I here for? (for spiritual self help    ), The Carb-Careful Solution (for the phsical side), and The Highly Sensitive Person (for the mental side, this is for if you're overwhelmed by too much stimulation around you, not if you're overly sensitive to what people say to you). They all look pretty interesting. If I ever have time to read them I'll let you know. 

It was heaven to wander around Barnes and Noble with a Chai tea by myself, and no toddler to chase after and clean up all the books she pulls off the shelves!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 7, 2004)

Justin and I actually read the Purpose of Driven life a little this summer. I'm not raised as a Christian (swede's don't go to church at all  ), but Justin's parents are veeery Christian. They wanted us to read the book over the summer and I think we read the first five chapters. It's hard for me, cause I don't have the same beliefs as they do and was actually offended by some parts of the book. I hope that you'll enjoy it though, let me know how it goes


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 7, 2004)

*Thursday*

Exercise:

30 minute walk

Food:
1 - 30g whey
2 - 3 whites, 1 cup green beans, 2 slices whole grain toast with pb
3 - apple
4 - chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice w/1 t. parmesan, 1 cup green beans


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 8, 2004)

*Thursday*

Food:
1 - 30g whey w/glutamine, 1 cup oatmeal with flax, 1 t. sugar free syrup
2 - apple
3 - chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice w/1 t. parmesan
4 - 1/2 cup blueberries
5 - organic lowfat yogurt
6 - turkey wrap with avocado and swiss, small piece of cantaloupe, lots of greens, french fries


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 8, 2004)

*Friday*

Exercise:
yoga
physical therapy    this doesn't really count as exercise but it hurt  so I'm putting it down anyway and I can't workout today because of it.  

Food:
1 - 30g whey w/glutamine, 1 cup oatmeal w/flax
2 - apple, 15 almonds 
3 - chicken breast, 2 cups broccoli, 1/2 cup brown rice w/1 t. parmesan
4 - 2 string cheese
5 - tuna sandwich: can of tuna, mustard, pickle, whole grain lc bread


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 9, 2004)

*Saturday*

Exercise:
yoga
30 minute powerwalk

Meals:
1 - 30g whey w/glutamine, 1 cup oatmeal w/flax seeds
2 -


----------

